# New Products Unveiled at CUE: ETC GIO, LED S4



## rochem (Jun 2, 2011)

ETC said:


> Attend ETC's CUE conference to see a new product unveiled!
> 
> We have a new innovation up our sleeve. Attendees to this summer's CUE event will get the first, exclusive look at ETC's newest lighting control product, before it's introduced to the public. If you want to see us pull back the curtain on the mystery product, sign up to attend CUE!



Anyone care to speculate?


----------



## chausman (Jun 2, 2011)

rochem said:


> Anyone care to speculate?


 
Something I can buy?

Oh, probably not! Maybe a not-quite Ion, but a more-than-an Element?

Is it just me, or does it look like an EOS with a bed sheet on it though?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rochem (Jun 2, 2011)

chausman said:


> Is it just me, or does it look like an EOS with a bed sheet on it though?


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Footer (Jun 2, 2011)

Maybe its an iPhone 5. Oh wait, sorry, wrong company. 

Can't they just come out with a product instead of trying to get hype around it? They are not apple... they are a lighting company.


----------



## metti (Jun 2, 2011)

The product is actually a bed sheet that is designed to fit the Eos. Just as the Source Four revolutionized the ellipsoidal, the Eos bed sheet will revolutionize the dust cover market.


----------



## metti (Jun 2, 2011)

Footer said:


> Can't they just come out with a product instead of trying to get hype around it? They are not apple... they are a lighting company.


 
I don't think they are actually trying to get hype around the product, I think they are trying to up the attendance at CUE. My money is on less than satisfactory sign up numbers at this point and this is an attempt to draw additional people there.


----------



## chausman (Jun 2, 2011)

Footer said:


> Maybe its an iPhone 5. Oh wait, sorry, wrong company.
> 
> Can't they just come out with a product instead of trying to get hype around it? They are not apple... they are a lighting company.


 
No, but the iPhone 5 is rumored to be announced on Monday!

Maybe it will be something that won't be as expensive and they are trying to get lots of people (like most of us) to buy it.


metti said:


> The product is actually a bed sheet that is designed to fit the Eos. Just as the Source Four revolutionized the ellipsoidal, the Eos bed sheet will revolutionize the dust cover market.



Perfect for the whole family! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Footer (Jun 2, 2011)

chausman said:


> No, but the iPhone 5 is rumored to be announced on Monday!


 
Na. For the first time ever, apple actually did a press release on what is going to be talked about... no iphone included. They won't be coming out with a new iPhone until the holidays (and way after all the tegra2 android phones come out).

...and as far as anything ETC goes, until they send out a press release that says LED and Source 4 in the same sentence and the cost is under 1k a unit, I'm not going to be paying attention.


----------



## techieman33 (Jun 3, 2011)

ETC is the apple of lighting as far as I'm concerned. It's all hype, they release a competitive product usually at a slightly inflated price and the ETC fan boys and girls eat it up like it's the best thing ever.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 3, 2011)

Its the new Expressessionment!


----------



## DuckJordan (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sorry you feel that way I'm sure there is a good reason so many competitive bid projects choose an etc product over another product. As far as what it is its most likely the fabled ion kid. Bringing the power of the ion to the price range of an element. 

It likely won't revolutionize anything but I'm sure it will attempt to help the theaters who were struggling to get better equipment before the budget cuts.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightingguy1 (Jun 3, 2011)

No-no....Its an Expression 4!


----------



## jmabray (Jun 3, 2011)

DuckJordan said:


> As far as what it is its most likely the fabled ion kid. Bringing the power of the ion to the price range of an element.


 
Really? The only differnence between what the two can do is software based. There is no phyiscal limitation between the two desks (Aside from the encoders, and I don't think that you're going to get encoders at the price point of an Element, but I could be wrong...) I have a suspicion that if they wanted to, they could give the Element all of the functionality of the ION with a software upgrade. I really don't think there is a demand for that product out there. The Element is targeted to people who who want an upgraded Express where the Ion is targeted for people who want an upgraded Expression. The Congo Kid came out because there wasn't something there at the "Express" level in the Congo OS. Maybe it's just me, but I don't see a need for something in between the Express and Expression.


----------



## epimetheus (Jun 3, 2011)

metti said:


> I don't think they are actually trying to get hype around the product, I think they are trying to up the attendance at CUE. My money is on less than satisfactory sign up numbers at this point and this is an attempt to draw additional people there.


 
I'm with metti. The original CUE emails said nothing about a product release. Seems like they're just trying to drum up attendance.

Didn't Anne V. mention something about a new Eos family product at the end of a LDI video where she discussed the history of lighting consoles?

My guess is something closer to the Eos physical form factor; that is if the device under the sheet is the actual device being released. Though I can't imagine what the market need would be for a product between the Ion and Eos.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 3, 2011)

jmabray said:


> ... The Congo Kid came out because there wasn't something there at the "Express" level in the Congo OS. ...


Is/was the Congo jr. not the "Express" of that family?


epimetheus said:


> ...My guess is something closer to the Eos physical form factor; that is if the device under the sheet is the actual device being released. Though I can't imagine what the market need would be for a product between the Ion and Eos.


Eos Kid/jr, (Geo/Geos/Gion ?), an Ion with built-in fader wing.
----

> We have a new innovation up our sleeve. Attendees to this summer's CUE event will get the first, exclusive look at ETC's newest lighting control product, ...


From the hyperbolic language used, one might expect it to be more than an extension to an existing product line.


----------



## metti (Jun 3, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Is/was the Congo jr. not the "Express" of that family?


 
The Congo is roughly on par with the Eos (Obsession), the Congo jr is roughly on par with the Ion (Expression), and the Congo Kid is roughly on par with the Element (Express). So no, the Congo jr was not the Express of that family.

The item under the bed sheet sure does look like an Eos so I'm not sure the photo is actually much of a hint since I can't imagine them releasing something with such a similar form factor but who knows. I do feel like the price differential between the Element and the Ion is small enough that I can't imagine them putting another product between those two without it completely cannibalizing sales from their two existing products. I think something between the Eos and the Ion is more likely given the price/hardware difference between those two. Maybe an Eos without the screens and with a more Ion sized channel capacity?


----------



## shiben (Jun 3, 2011)

metti said:


> The Congo is roughly on par with the Eos (Obsession), the Congo jr is roughly on par with the Ion (Expression), and the Congo Kid is roughly on par with the Element (Express). So no, the Congo jr was not the Express of that family.
> 
> The item under the bed sheet sure does look like an Eos so I'm not sure the photo is actually much of a hint since I can't imagine them releasing something with such a similar form factor but who knows. I do feel like the price differential between the Element and the Ion is small enough that I can't imagine them putting another product between those two without it completely cannibalizing sales from their two existing products. I think something between the Eos and the Ion is more likely given the price/hardware difference between those two. Maybe an Eos without the screens and with a more Ion sized channel capacity?


 
Or an ION with built in touch screens... At any rate, it could be an ion with some monitors behind it under the sheet as well...


----------



## STEVETERRY (Jun 3, 2011)

Footer said:


> Maybe its an iPhone 5. Oh wait, sorry, wrong company.
> 
> Can't they just come out with a product instead of trying to get hype around it? They are not apple... they are a lighting company.


 
Where's your _joie de vivre_, your sense of humor? 

ST


----------



## chausman (Jun 3, 2011)

Maybe it's a whole new product line!  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LXPlot (Jun 3, 2011)

Wasn't ETC supposed to be developing some sort of console with Martin Professional? It could be that.

However, my money is on some thing along the line of an Element with a little more power.

Who all here is attending CUE?


----------



## DuckJordan (Jun 3, 2011)

Another thought is it could be something not lighting based. They branched out with automated rigging packages why not branch out some more. Could be some sort of video control system or maybe a sound console


----------



## techno89 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sure the ETC folks love this thread.

Duck- I could see a video control system, even though I highly doubt it, but definitely not a sound console  hahah


----------



## techno89 (Jun 3, 2011)

Image enhancement reveals it to actually be an Express running Ion:


----------



## LXPlot (Jun 3, 2011)

Why not make something that can do both?


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 3, 2011)

It's the new Express*ION*.  

I hope Steve, Anne, and the rest of the crew survive this thread! 
Remember we kid because we care.


----------



## techno89 (Jun 3, 2011)

That picture should be added to the wiki entry:

"Also a soon to be released product that is a hybrid of the Express and ION"


----------



## DuckJordan (Jun 3, 2011)

techno89 said:


> I'm sure the ETC folks love this thread.
> 
> Duck- I could see a video control system, even though I highly doubt it, but definitely not a sound console  hahah


 

Want to stake a new source 4 ellipsoidal 19* on it? XD


----------



## techno89 (Jun 3, 2011)

DuckJordan said:


> Want to stake a new source 4 ellipsoidal 19* on it? XD


 
Yes, Yes I do


----------



## avalentino (Jun 3, 2011)

gafftaper said:


> It's the new Express*ION*.
> 
> I hope Steve, Anne, and the rest of the crew survive this thread!
> Remember we kid because we care.



 Product Development is not for the thin-skinned! We actually appreciate the interest being shown. Cue attendance is actually looking really good. In fact, we just made the decision to effectively double the capacity for the Monday console training courses, as we had to start putting people on waiting lists several weeks ago. We are very excited about that!

Regarding the product launch, we just thought is was a nice way to say 'thank you' to the people taking the time to come to visit us! 

Anne Valentino
Eos Product Line Manager
ETC


----------



## techno89 (Jun 3, 2011)

Wish I could go but I'm 15 and unfortunately can't afford to go there.


----------



## metti (Jun 4, 2011)

avalentino said:


> Anne Valentino
> Eos Product Line Manager
> ETC



Are you the one weighing in because the new product is in your product line?


----------



## chausman (Jun 4, 2011)

techno89 said:


> Wish I could go but I'm 15 and unfortunately can't afford to go there.


 
That's my line!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soundlight (Jun 4, 2011)

My bets are on the new "road-ready ION" as I heard it described. An ION with built-in monitor(s) and faders. That would be great because it would simplify things for rental shops. Not having to send out ION, fader wing, 2 LCD17s, and an accessory package to end the world. It's 4 roadcases vs. 1, and I can guarantee the 1 will be smaller than the 4 put together. I think that I heard the working name "GEO" tossed around at some point if this is the console that I think it is. Can't quite remember, though.


----------



## avalentino (Jun 4, 2011)

metti said:


> Are you the one weighing in because the new product is in your product line?


 
Oh, don't read too much into that! Since GaffTaper mentioned Steve and me, thought one of us should reply! 
a


----------



## ScottT (Jun 6, 2011)

Does this have something to do with the blurred out section of starksk's desk here?


----------



## zmb (Jun 6, 2011)

ScottT said:


> Does this have something to do with the blurred out section of starksk's desk here?


 
Well if the blurred object was to follow what's in common on the desk, three consoles, then it might be another console. However the blur doesn't at all match the shape of the bedsheeted object.


----------



## chausman (Jun 6, 2011)

zmb said:


> Well if the blurred object was to follow what's in common on the desk, three consoles, then it might be another console. However the blur doesn't at all match the shape of the bedsheeted object.


 
And was much to small. Unless the new product is a new product line and that happened to be a RFU or similar device for that console.


----------



## ScottT (Jun 6, 2011)

Well let's say the device was smaller. In this case (I'm guessing), the marketing gurus wouldn't want to have a giant picture with a tiny product right? You'd make it appear larger


----------



## soundlight (Jun 7, 2011)

I really (really, really, really) wish that I could go to CUE. Not because of the console release but because it would be a fun experience. After the light show that I programmed on the ION (Live & Let Die) that got some attention from ETC, it would be awesome to meet the people that I talked to. I enjoy learning things so much that I would eat up the console trainings and everything else like none other. But, finances being what they are, I can't even afford to get there, much less actually pay for the conference or accommodations or anything like that. Oh well, tis what it is, I'll have to go sometime in the future if I get a raise and there isn't a gig that weekend and my car holds out for a couple more years.

Not to say I'm not looking forward to seeing what this console is!


----------



## jmabray (Jun 7, 2011)

If it even is a console.....


----------



## NickVon (Jun 7, 2011)

an ETC branded back pillow and sofa cushions for thats program on a LoveSeat in the booth?

What a great Idea, my back always hurts after while sitting in this **** swivily chair.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jun 7, 2011)

I think what we have here is a classic case of misdirection. They aren't unveiling what's under the sheet, the sheet IS the new product. They're taking on Rose Brand!!!

... or maybe not.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 7, 2011)

jmabray said:


> If it even is a console.....


You're right. Maybe it's a windowshade, douser, color changer, etc. :

> ...at ETC's newest lighting control product,...


OR,
maybe it's the much-anticipated Bend-A-Ray™ (for lighting around corners) or BeamStop® (to prevent light from creating undesirable shadows).


----------



## rochem (Jun 7, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> You're right. Maybe it's a windowshade, douser, color changer, etc. :
> 
> > ...at ETC's newest lighting control product,...



I dunno, Derek. I wouldn't be so quick to assume that a "lighting control product" necessarily means a console. I've been an amateur windowshade programmer for over 15 years now, and you can usually find parts readily available at Home Depot, unlike those fancy _consoles_. Personally, I'm waiting with baited breath for the ETC PissPot*. It'll revolutionize the lighting control industry by.... uh.... well, I'm sure it will.... somehow....



*Maybe Apollo can make it. Then we'd get to call it the Smart PissPot.


----------



## SteveB (Jun 7, 2011)

soundlight said:


> My bets are on the new "road-ready ION" as I heard it described. An ION with built-in monitor(s) and faders. That would be great because it would simplify things for rental shops. Not having to send out ION, fader wing, 2 LCD17s, and an accessory package to end the world. It's 4 roadcases vs. 1, and I can guarantee the 1 will be smaller than the 4 put together. I think that I heard the working name "GEO" tossed around at some point if this is the console that I think it is. Can't quite remember, though.



I wonder about this philosophy and would have to ask Al Ridella at 4Wall for his input, but I would think the Ion concept - simple/small desk with add on's would work well for the shop. need just an Ion and a monitor ?. Easy. Want an add'l touch screen, or 2, easy. Add a small 2x10 wing, OK, or 2 2x40 wings ?, also OK. Remember as well that ETC took a ton of grief over the footprint of the smallest Express vs. the Microvision and that drove the Ion size and package somewhat. 

Yes it's more road cases, but right now if someone comes in with an Expression, they have 3 cases anyway, for console, monitor 1 and monitor 2. Recall the posts a few weeks ago about how Prod Arts got Strand to downsize the big Light Palette desk to 4 units, facepanel, 2 monitors and processor ?. Same thing now and easier to lift many small cases then one huge one. Anybody remember lifting a Diamond 4 ?. 

If I had any input, I'd want a desk between Ion and Eos, in terms of address counts, in a size slightly larger then an Ion with all the buttons and layout of the Eos,, just no screens or faders. Yes I'd want a Grand Master (what were they thinking ?), but I'd stick with the fader wings and then maybe allow 4 touch screens. 

If I were ETC I'd be taking the Eos OS and improving the ML/Pixel/LED capabilities in a desk that competes with the GrandMA. That's the desk that's the competition.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm gonna ditto what Soundlight is saying, all the buzz I've heard in the NYC scene is that is codenamed Geo and in the ion/eos range of things.


----------



## chausman (Jun 20, 2011)

From the email from, ETC:


> CUE attendees will be the first to see the brand new lighting control console revealed



But wait...there more, 


> CUE participants will also get a sneak peek of other not-yet-released and industry changing lighting innovations.



should be interesting!


----------



## LXPlot (Jun 20, 2011)

Pie4Weebl said:


> I'm gonna ditto what Soundlight is saying, all the buzz I've heard in the NYC scene is that is codenamed Geo and in the ion/eos range of things.


 
Not quite sure why they'd need that. How many theatres really are to powerful for the Ion but can't afford an EOS?


----------



## shiben (Jun 20, 2011)

LXPlot said:


> Not quite sure why they'd need that. How many theatres really are to powerful for the Ion but can't afford an EOS?


 
Probably a lot. IIRC, Eos is pretty expensive, and an Ion considerably less so. Also, I doubt that theatres are just their target, touring probably has something to say about it as well...

On a totally unrelated note, any idea how ETC got the name ION for that particular product? I get Eos, Element makes some sense as well, and starting with Element Ion makes sense, but then Eos doesnt. I mean: Element (basic state) > add a charge and get an Ion > the goddess of the dawn? Perhaps Element be Selene, Ion Eos, and Eos Helios makes more sense? Ahh, the wonders of Google and the questions that its search returns bring...


----------



## STEVETERRY (Jun 20, 2011)

shiben said:


> Probably a lot. IIRC, Eos is pretty expensive, and an Ion considerably less so. Also, I doubt that theatres are just their target, touring probably has something to say about it as well...
> 
> On a totally unrelated note, any idea how ETC got the name ION for that particular product? I get Eos, Element makes some sense as well, and starting with Element Ion makes sense, but then Eos doesnt. I mean: Element (basic state) > add a charge and get an Ion > the goddess of the dawn? Perhaps Element be Selene, Ion Eos, and Eos Helios makes more sense? Ahh, the wonders of Google and the questions that its search returns bring...


 
In the unfathomable world of console naming, it's all about derivatives--and what side of bed one got out of that morning.

Expression.

ST


----------



## tdrga (Jun 21, 2011)

STEVETERRY said:


> In the unfathomable world of console naming, it's all about derivatives--and what side of bed one got out of that morning.
> 
> Expression.
> 
> ST


 
I had a little fun with Anne Valentino a while back, suggesting that the consoles in this line were named after cars (USA models):

Saturn ION
Honda ELEMENT
VW EOS

Will the trend continue? Who knows... 

-Todd


----------



## shiben (Jun 21, 2011)

tdrga said:


> I had a little fun with Anne Valentino a while back, suggesting that the consoles in this line were named after cars (USA models):
> 
> Saturn ION
> Honda ELEMENT
> ...


 
Next one can be the Suburban. Or maybe the Silverado.


----------



## epimetheus (Jun 21, 2011)

tdrga said:


> I had a little fun with Anne Valentino a while back, suggesting that the consoles in this line were named after cars (USA models):
> 
> Saturn ION
> Honda ELEMENT
> ...



GEO Tracker...


----------



## tdrga (Jun 21, 2011)

shiben said:


> Next one can be the Suburban. Or maybe the Silverado.


 
As long as it isn't a YUGO or a PINTO...

-Todd


----------



## chausman (Jun 21, 2011)

tdrga said:


> As long as it isn't a YUGO or a PINTO...
> 
> -Todd


 
How 'bout the PRIUS? 

. ^ get the reference to the other thread? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## avalentino (Jun 21, 2011)

chausman said:


> How 'bout the PRIUS?
> 
> . ^ get the reference to the other thread?
> 
> ...


 
What drives the names of the products in the Eos family? For the most part, names that can't be shortened to something else. Having dealt with products like Obsession and Virtuoso, which were shortened to Obs and Vert - a prime directive was a name short enough that it didn't need to be truncated verbally! 

Yes, the entire family has some relation to names of autos (incidental by the way), we've stopped short of replacing the level wheel with a steering wheel! But there are also television networks, cameras, and a now defunct airline all sharing names with the family as well. Virtually impossible these days to find a name that hasn't been used for something. You have all (mostly) correctly identified the genesis of the names.

Eos - Greek goddess of the dawn (also a car and airline).
Ion - relates to our legacy product lines, as Steve points out, and has a Greek sort of thing going on.
Element - not three letters like the rest of the family to differentiate it from a feature standpoint, containing the functional DNA of the product line. 


Anne Valentino
ETC


----------



## chausman (Jun 21, 2011)

avalentino said:


> What drives the names of the products in the Eos family?



Hurray! More car puns!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zmb (Jun 21, 2011)

chausman said:


> Hurray! More car puns!


Volkswagen *Eos*, that's available
Or the Ikea *Leko* car share
Or having to attend a *focus *session
Dimmers can reduce the number of *Volt*s available.


----------



## chausman (Jun 21, 2011)

zmb said:


> Volkswagen *Eos*, that's available
> Or the Ikea *Leko* car share
> Or having to attend a *focus *session
> Dimmers can reduce the number of *Volt*s available.


 
So, I'm going to drive my Eos, over the *tundra*, to my friends house, where he fixed the dimmer that would reduce too many volts, then taking his Leko to the focusing session? I hope someone fixed the *smart*fade, it was beginning to *bug* ME. Our scenic director, *cheyenne*, made this *panorama* that's really hard to light. Sorry about the bad puns, I have a bit of an obsession, but I'm happy, it's a good way to express yourself, and I'm in my element. 

Ps, Please don't take anything in this post seriously!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shiben (Jun 22, 2011)

chausman said:


> So, I'm going to drive my Eos, over the *tundra*, to my friends house, where he fixed the dimmer that would reduce too many volts, then taking his Leko to the focusing session? I hope someone fixed the *smart*fade, it was beginning to *bug* ME. Our scenic director, *cheyenne*, made this *panorama* that's really hard to light. Sorry about the bad puns, I have a bit of an obsession, but I'm happy, it's a good way to express yourself, and I'm in my element.
> 
> Ps, Please don't take anything in this post seriously!
> 
> ...


 
Wow, you have a rough life... Driving over the tundra in an Eos. Ironically, a Tundra might be a better thing to drive over the tundra in... I would recommend some cyc lights to light that panorama...


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 25, 2011)

Just re-warming up this thread for the big announcement...


----------



## chausman (Jul 25, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Just re-warming up this thread for the big announcement...


 
Clever...[-]know I just have to figure out what they already released.[/-]


----------



## rochem (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, here it is - the ETC GIO!




Sadly, my schedule doesn't allow me to actually be at CUE next week, but a friend I follow on Twitter is, and she's been posting photos and information for the past couple minutes. Don't ask me any questions, as I'm mostly just cross-posting from Daphne Mir (@lekogirl), also known as our very own (yet sadly no longer active) Serendipity! Obviously, all photos are her property.

The GIO is intended to redefine the middle class of lighting consoles - which I take to mean that it will fill a void between the ION and the EOS. GIO is built and has an appearance similar to an EOS, but the two built-in touchscreens are significantly thinner. Additionally, the touchscreen panel can fold down to lie flat a la GrandMA, which should make touring and transportation much easier. Like the EOS, it supports three external monitors. Unlike the EOS, however, all of the keys are backlit, something that EOS programmers have been begging for for years. Rather than having a separate touch-screen LCD for the encoder display, the Encoders are located underneath the right touchscreen and the controls are displayed on the bottom of that screen. The console is expected to be released in September. I'll try to update this if she adds more, but feel free to check out Daphne's twitter page directly. Also, if anyone has any specific questions but doesn't have a Twitter, pass them along and I can see if she'll answer them.


----------



## Toffee (Jul 25, 2011)

Omg it's so beautiful a friend of mine just posted it on facebook, I hope I get to play with one soon.


----------



## zmb (Jul 25, 2011)

Now what can the second surprise be?


----------



## chausman (Jul 25, 2011)

zmb said:


> Now what can the second surprise be?


 
It comes with a bed sheet to hide it from other people. 

Does anyone want to give me one to uhm... _test_ it for them?


----------



## soundlight (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay, so I was off on one of the letters (I instead of E) but otherwise pretty much right on the money. That is one attractive looking lighting desk. I do wish they'd included more faders and used ION-wing style subs (smaller, 2 buttons) rather than the larger style playbacks. I like more faders to use for subs during programming.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 25, 2011)

IF only it had a big yellow trackball. 


derekleffew said:


> ...Eos Kid/jr, (Geo/Geos/Gion ?), an Ion with built-in fader wing.
> ----
> 
> > We have a new innovation up our sleeve. Attendees to this summer's CUE event will get the first, exclusive look at ETC's newest lighting control product, ...
> ...


Forgive my asking, but what exactly is innovative about this newest lighting control product?


----------



## rochem (Jul 25, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Forgive my asking, but what exactly is innovative about this newest lighting control product?


 
That's a fair point. Although it clearly falls within the Eos family line, without having any kind of official word or any idea of the actual capabilities of the desk, I'm hesitant to really pass judgement yet. For all we know, this could integrate some significant improvements to the software itself - doubtful, but possible. From what I've heard thus far, it looks to me more like an "Eos 2.0" - taking the things they didn't do right in Eos and putting it into a smaller product aimed at a lower segment of the market. I suppose it makes sense - the lack of foldable screens, and thus the relative fragility of the desk, has been one of the big reasons that the Eos hasn't seen a huge role in the touring market. I'm sure ETC wanted to fix this as soon as possible, but it would be practically impossible for them to re-release the Eos body with foldable monitors, backlit keys, and other hardware modifications. I'm sad that it doesn't look like they've added a slide-out tray for a keyboard, mouse, or beltpack. While not necessary, a keyboard makes running the Eos a bit easier, and a mouse is really useful for non-touchscreen external monitors. I'm REALLY hoping that those 8 unmarked buttons between the two touchscreens are View (Snapshot) buttons, or are available to have Macros assigned to them - I've long wanted a series of hard keys to quickly switch between views like the MA family has. I'm also not really sure what those two VERY large wheels (level wheels?) are, and why you need two of them in such prominent locations.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 25, 2011)

What i want to know is it looks like they have left and right speaker outs on the back, and some kind of potentiomiter by the power plug... Also the keys look strangely like eject, play and stop buttons... This is definately interesting to speculate but again, Since nothing is really said about this it makes me wonder...


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jul 25, 2011)

The jacks out the back are for littlites, as is the potentiometer. The "speakers" are fans.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 25, 2011)

NOT speaking for ETC, but based on observations of other consoles in the family...

DuckJordan said:


> What i want to know is it looks like they have left and right speaker outs on the back...


Those are your standard PC mic input and speaker output. Since they are present on the motherboard, ETC simply brought them to the back panel. Not implemented at this time.


DuckJordan said:


> ...and some kind of potentiomiter by the power plug...


Intensity control of the console's Littlite s.


DuckJordan said:


> ...Also the keys look strangely like eject, play and stop buttons...


Since the buttons' functions are user-selectable (GO+, GO-, STOP, PAUSE, BUMP, SOLO, etc.), many consoles have taken to labeling them with symbols rather than words.


----------



## chausman (Jul 25, 2011)

DuckJordan said:


> What i want to know is it looks like they have left and right speaker outs on the back, and some kind of potentiomiter by the power plug... Also the keys look strangely like eject, play and stop buttons... This is definately interesting to speculate but again, Since nothing is really said about this it makes me wonder...


 
I think those are audio in/out, but the picture isn't very clear. The potentiometer is probably for the *two* littlelites. Yes, they do!

EDIT: Wow...I was way too slow!


----------



## highschooltech (Jul 25, 2011)

rochem said:


> I'm also not really sure what those two VERY large wheels (level wheels?) are, and why you need two of them in such prominent locations.


 
The one on the right is probably a level wheel, the one to the left probably changes fader pages like on an Eos.

I'm also really glad they added the back-lit keys and from the looks of the picture, actually made it possible to dim the console littlelits.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 25, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> IF only it had a big yellow trackball.



Right next to a big green square GO button.


----------



## pacman (Jul 26, 2011)

The wheels are for intensity & rate. Although I didn't ask the rep directly, an attendee said they told him $20k was the price. They rolled three out for show & tell.


----------



## Sony (Jul 26, 2011)

Is it just me or to the big silver GIO letters in the center make you think of Giovanni. It looks like something out of a fashion show. Pretty awesome though, looks good.


----------



## MarshallPope (Jul 26, 2011)

Now that you mention that, it really reminds me of the Georgio Armani logotype. That, or it was designed with Don Giovanni in mind. Really, though, I think it may be the best-designed product that I have seen in the industry, from a purely visual standpoint.


----------



## Footer (Jul 26, 2011)

MarshallPope said:


> Now that you mention that, it really reminds me of the Georgio Armani logotype. That, or it was designed with Don Giovanni in mind. Really, though, I think it may be the best-designed product that I have seen in the industry, from a purely visual standpoint.


 
Na. OBII (Obsession 2) has that distinction. If anything looked "Star Trek", its that console.


----------



## chausman (Jul 26, 2011)

Footer said:


> Na. OBII (Obsession 2) has that distinction. If anything looked "Star Trek", its that console.


 
I have to say, when I first saw that picture, I didn't believe that was actually a light board.


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 26, 2011)

Those of you thinking the Gio was the only trick up ETC's sleeve for this week may want to take a look at the latest tweets by @Lekogirl and find out what happened at the end of Fred's keynote this morning...


----------



## xander (Jul 26, 2011)

MNicolai said:


> Those of you thinking the Gio was the only trick up ETC's sleeve for this week may want to take a look at the latest tweets by @Lekogirl and find out what happened at the end of Fred's keynote this morning...


The LED Source4?


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 26, 2011)

xander said:


> The LED Source4?


 
If it is I'm going to be broke this year.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 26, 2011)

xander said:


> The LED Source4?


Yup. Look out, LEDko, Neeva, aLEDin, RevEAL. 



yfrog Photo : http://yfrog.com/kg1wsenj Shared by lekogirl


Footer said:


> ...and as far as anything ETC goes, until they send out a press release that says LED and Source 4 in the same sentence and the cost is under 1k a unit, I'm not going to be paying attention.


Well, satisfying the first two was "easy"; I suspect the "under 1k a unit" will be the difficult part.


----------



## Footer (Jul 26, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Yup. Look out, LEDko, Neeva, aLEDin, Reveal.
> 
> 
> yfrog Photo : http://yfrog.com/kg1wsenj Shared by lekogirl


 
First vendor to get a demo unit of the LED S4 wins, and I mean WINS.


----------



## xander (Jul 26, 2011)

My question is why daylight white? To move to a different market? It sure can't replace the incandescent S4, regardless of cost, it's just a completely different instrument.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 26, 2011)

Because they'll match moving lights better. You'll see more and more full spectrum options every year.


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: New Product(s) to be Unveiled at CUE: ETC GIO, LED S4*

Fred's keynote this morning in front of an audience of ~300 CUE attendees and ETC employees started with a presentation on the history of the company. Though I had heard him recant the story on a couple of other occasions, today was the first time I have seen him get teary-eyed while talking about the moment he realized he had employees who were relying on his business decisions to keep them employed so that they could continue to feed their families and pay their mortgages. That day was clearly an emotional moment for him in the history of the company, back when ETC had less than one hundred employees (now ETC employs over 700 people across the globe).

The feeling in the room was during the presentation was _electric_ as everyone listened to Fred talk about how the company has evolved over the years. Those who came in after the presentation started lined the walls on either side of the lecture hall. By the time he was done explaining the history of the company, there was no standing room left in the hall; house left and house right were filled with people.

Fred has a sort of social magnetism when he talks about his company -- he speaks as a romantic who has spent his entire life chasing his dreams and catching them, even if sometimes by accident and defying all odds (just ask him how many times he blacked out the Union Theatre with the first console built in his parents' garage or how he blacked out the Land of Mouse with his first parade-float controller). Listening to him speak, it's impossible not to be drawn into his every word as he talks about the serendipitous events that led to Electronic Theatre Controls as we know it today.

At what seemed like the end of the presentation, Fred took a few questions from the audience and then when all Q's had A's, @Lekogirl (from the first few rows of the hall) tossed out the loaded question which was something to the effect of "Clearly tungsten lighting is still very important to theatrical lighting, but are you considering _[at all]_ creating an LED Source Four? _Ever_?"

Fred, growing quite the smug grin on his face, began to explain how _if_ ETC were _ever_ consider to design an LED Source Four, _these_ were the qualities he would want it to have. Then, as he listed each of the traits, he showed with the LED Source Fours each of the different features as he was listing them off.

It was as if the entire room had been shangaied -- one moment everyone was waiting to get up and leave less anyone have additional questions for Fred about ETC; the next moment we're staring at LED Source Fours that have probably been pointing at Fred and turned on for the entire presentation without any of the CUE attendees knowing it.

What surprised me the most was how crisp and bright the gobo projection was, and how clearly it cut through the other stage lighting. The color-mixing LED Source Four that was pointed at the rear wall looked so crisp that I when I first saw it, I thought it was a 4:3 LCD projector pointed at the upstage wall mimicking the colors of a Selador fixture, but it was really an LED Source Four with the shutters boxed in that was chasing through the different colors.

As Fred described in his own words, this is the the Holy Grail of lighting products. I think everyone in the room today would agree with that statement -- if he hadn't revealed that the fixtures pointed at him weren't incandescents, nobody would've been the wiser: intensity, color quality, beam quality -- nothing was a giveaway that the Source Fours had LED sources instead of tungsten sources.

While the product is not available yet, Fred said more information should be available in the roughly the next 9 months.



Fred Foster by smoke-test, on Flickr



Fred Foster's Keynote by smoke-test, on Flickr



Fred Foster by smoke-test, on Flickr
The backlight in this photo is from an LED Source Four.



&quot;and if we were to do that, we'd want it to have a Kick-Ass Daylight White&quot; by smoke-test, on Flickr
The front light and the gobo are both via LED Source Fours.



Fred Foster lit up with an LED Source Four. by smoke-test, on Flickr
All front light is via two LED Source Fours.


----------



## chausman (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: New Product(s) to be Unveiled at CUE: ETC GIO, LED S4*


MNicolai said:


> It was as if the entire room had been shangaied -- one moment everyone was waiting to get up and leave less anyone have additional questions for Fred about ETC; the next moment we're staring at LED Source Fours that have probably been pointing at Fred and turned on for the entire presentation without any of the CUE attendees knowing it.




So we could call this ETC's


Yes, I would consider ETC the tech theater Apple.


----------



## xander (Jul 26, 2011)

chausman said:


> Yes, I would consider ETC the tech theater Apple.


I would argue that. ETC is cool. Apple is evil. 



Grog12 said:


> Because they'll match moving lights better.


I know that. But is it variable white? Or just 5600K or whatever? There are a lot of designers that don't want that color temp out of their lekos is my point.


----------



## Footer (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: New Product(s) to be Unveiled at CUE: ETC GIO, LED S4*


chausman said:


> So we could call this ETC's
> 
> 
> Yes, I would consider ETC the tech theater Apple.


 
Because of the "keynoteification" of the world thanks to Apple, many companies that would just send out a press release now spend money on these type of things. It builds itself its own anticipation. 

This looks to be a very, very, early product. We don't even have a name yet or a picture of the thing. It looks like they still want to do some serious R&D on it as well. ETC is not about to give up on its dimmer business unless this thing is good enough to replace a sensor dimmer AND a S4. ETC makes a good amount of money on dimmer racks which is something that is going to become a relic if the move to LEDs fully happens. At least they are not in the same position as Crown and only have one pro product, but its still the same issue.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: New Product(s) to be Unveiled at CUE: ETC GIO, LED S4*


Footer said:


> Because of the "keynoteification" of the world thanks to Apple, many companies that would just send out a press release now spend money on these type of things. It builds itself its own anticipation.
> 
> This looks to be a very, very, early product. We don't even have a name yet or a picture of the thing. It looks like they still want to do some serious R&D on it as well. ETC is not about to give up on its dimmer business unless this thing is good enough to replace a sensor dimmer AND a S4. ETC makes a good amount of money on dimmer racks which is something that is going to become a relic if the move to LEDs fully happens. At least they are not in the same position as Crown and only have one pro product, but its still the same issue.


 
Wrong. Film at 11.

ST


----------



## ScottT (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: New Product(s) to be Unveiled at CUE: ETC GIO, LED S4*


Footer said:


> This looks to be a very, very, early product. We don't even have a name yet or a picture of the thing. It looks like they still want to do some serious R&D on it as well. ETC is not about to give up on its dimmer business unless this thing is good enough to replace a sensor dimmer AND a S4. ETC makes a good amount of money on dimmer racks which is something that is going to become a relic if the move to LEDs fully happens. At least they are not in the same position as Crown and only have one pro product, but its still the same issue.


 
We have a picture, and it looks like a regular S4 (from a distance). But with out the need to dissipate heat, I'm sure it'll look just a tad different. 

http://desmond.yfrog.com/Himg616/scaled.php?tn=0&server=616&filename=zbnsrd.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640

Photo


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: New Product(s) to be Unveiled at CUE: ETC GIO, LED S4*


Footer said:


> Because of the "keynoteification" of the world thanks to Apple, many companies that would just send out a press release now spend money on these type of things. It builds itself its own anticipation. ...


Micro$oft "PowerPoint-ification" was happening before Apple Keynote, and of course 35mm slides way before that. Thank goodness companies are willing to spend money "on these type of things," as I've never been paid to light a press release.


----------



## dvsDave (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: New Product(s) to be Unveiled at CUE: ETC GIO, LED S4*

Would that be 11 Eastern or Pacific?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: New Product(s) to be Unveiled at CUE: ETC GIO, LED S4*

They demoed 2 products, an S4 LED with I think X7 Lustre+ engine and another that was white. It appears to be a body replacement that uses all the existing lenses. Fred Foster claimed it was 9 months from release but the prototype looked pretty finished to me. Very even field, no obvious colour aberation across the field. You can't see from the image but the gobo being projected was a textured glass gobo and it was very crisp.Seeing 2 cords daisy-chained out of the end cap was a bit of a giveaway for me, but they certainly surprised most of us.

If I were to speculate, and why not, I would think the target MAP will be closer to a conventional S4 with a Seachanger. If so, it will still be a while before they replace my conventionals but given the colour mixing I could sell off all my scrollers and 1/2 my conventionals to offset the purchase price. They make a lot of sense for new installs, schools and houses of worship.

We live in interesting times...


----------



## zmb (Jul 26, 2011)

Might it be possible that in addition to DMX, the S4 LED could use Net3 over a daisy chain?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jul 26, 2011)

I've been trying to talk ETC into investigating Ethernet over power line and ACN in the fixtures. It would be great to be able to supply power and networking in one connection rather than having to inventory and run multiple cables to each fixture. It might happen but it would be on their schedule and only if they can support it.


----------



## jglodeklights (Jul 27, 2011)

zmb said:


> Might it be possible that in addition to DMX, the S4 LED could use Net3 over a daisy chain?


 
Me thinks this might be more complicated than one would think. While each S4 LED could potentially listen for different DMX addresses broadcast over that protocol, the configuration of the IP addresses would be one sticky widget. Each device on a network should really have its own IP. If they were set up with a software that would allow remote configuration, it would work, but the additional effort involved in tracking this information (you would need to know conflicts with over devices such as the router, clients, etc. even if the software could track it) may not be worth it. Additionally, that is one more port to increase the size of the fixture, and one that isn't particularly known for the hardiness of its terminations. It would also mean that each unit would require an ethernet switch built into it to pass the data into the processing hardware and out to the daisy chained unit. 

Finally, it would make the fixture more expensive and complicated to manufacture.


----------



## wolf825 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: New Product(s) to be Unveiled at CUE: ETC GIO, LED S4*


dvsDave said:


> Would that be 11 Eastern or Pacific?


 
Central time, at least my GPS says its central, but my blackberry is still stuck in eastern. Yay verizon...


-w


----------



## Footer (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: New Product(s) to be Unveiled at CUE: ETC GIO, LED S4*


STEVETERRY said:


> Wrong. Film at 11.
> 
> ST


 
Looking forward to it Steve. In all seriousness, I am really interested in this product. I'm sitting on the same rig that you wrote the maintenance contract for when you were at Production Arts. Pragmatech keeps the system running with bubble gum. We are looking at a capital project in the next few years for both venues, from control to dimmers to distribution to fixtures. Lower power, less HVAC, and a quicker show turn around is something we are really looking at. So, if you guys have the product we are looking for, I'll take 600. Right now I am at the point that if they offered me the money to do the project tomorrow, I think I would hold off for a year or two and wait and see whats out there. We are on the cusp here, and we were all waiting to see ETC make their move. 


derekleffew said:


> Micro$oft "PowerPoint-ification" was happening before Apple Keynote, and of course 35mm slides way before that. Thank goodness companies are willing to spend money "on these type of things," as I've never been paid to light a press release.



By Keynote I don't mean the program, I mean the "keynote" one more thing exciting product announcements that are live blogged/tweeted/video casted/whatever.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: New Product(s) to be Unveiled at CUE: ETC GIO, LED S4*


Footer said:


> I'm sitting on the same rig that you wrote the maintenance contract for when you were at Production Arts. Pragmatech keeps the system running with bubble gum. .


 
Wow, that is one old and tired system! It was bad then, and it must be really bad now.

Cheers

ST


----------



## epimetheus (Jul 27, 2011)

sk8rsdad said:


> I've been trying to talk ETC into investigating Ethernet over power line and ACN in the fixtures. It would be great to be able to supply power and networking in one connection rather than having to inventory and run multiple cables to each fixture. It might happen but it would be on their schedule and only if they can support it.


 
I don't think ethernet over powerline is such a great idea when your power source also feeds modern dimmer systems. The chop of the dimmers is not exactly conducive to successful power line carrier.


----------



## Footer (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: New Product(s) to be Unveiled at CUE: ETC GIO, LED S4*


STEVETERRY said:


> Wow, that is one old and tired system! It was bad then, and it must be really bad now.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ST


 
And it makes Steph REALLY tired. The day she never has to go up to either patch panel, fix a bad strand/centery lamp base, or get 3rd degree burns trying to run a barrel is going to be one of the best days of her life. When we explain what gear we have to visiting LD's, it usually makes their head explode, especially the younger people that have never worked with a dimmer over 2.4k.


----------



## MrsFooter (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: New Product(s) to be Unveiled at CUE: ETC GIO, LED S4*


STEVETERRY said:


> Wow, that is one old and tired system! It was bad then, and it must be really bad now.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ST



You have no idea. The worst is when I do a prep call for a show, dimmer check before I leave like a good girl, everything works when I close up and go home for the night. Then I walk in the door the next morning and starting turning on the system to show the LD and BAM 7 fixtures out and BAM I look like a dumbass. I swear everything worked last night...


Footer said:


> And it makes Steph REALLY tired. The day she never has to go up to either patch panel, fix a bad strand/centery lamp base, or get 3rd degree burns trying to run a barrel is going to be one of the best days of her life. When we explain what gear we have to visiting LD's, it usually makes their head explode, especially the younger people that have never worked with a dimmer over 2.4k.


 
It's that last bit that gets really frustrating. Of course the rest of it sucks, (especially when I loose my fingerprints--OW,) but the most difficult part of my job is trying to communicate the way our rig works to road LDs. Each one of them has to go through their own emotional cycle of disbelief, anger, sadness, and finally acceptance. Once we get to the acceptance stage we can have a good day, but until then it's going to be a fight. Every time...


Footer said:


> Right now I am at the point that if they offered me the money to do the project tomorrow, I think I would hold off for a year or two and wait and see whats out there.


 
If I find out you're sitting on that money while I'm fixing base caps and fighting with fixtures I WILL GUT YOU IN YOUR SLEEP. Love you!


----------



## dvsDave (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: New Product(s) to be Unveiled at CUE: ETC GIO, LED S4*

Alright, to get back to the topic at hand, there is supposedly a factory walkthrough today and a close up with the LED Source4s. Here's hoping more information pops up about them.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 27, 2011)

xander said:


> I know that. But is it variable white? Or just 5600K or whatever? There are a lot of designers that don't want that color temp out of their lekos is my point.



I'd argue that that statement isn't as true as you think it is...


----------



## rsmentele (Jul 27, 2011)

I know this product is not as new, but they also had a working Foundation rigging control unit. It controls up to 48 variable and/or fixed speed hoists. Its software system is roughly based on the Eos control software, meaning you can record cues, wait times, rate times have part cues (if I remember correctly) it has a touch screen monitor for control, as well as a joy stick, and 'go' buttons. It was quite user friendly and very familiar (as they intended) They also unofficially announced that they are going to be releasing a variable high speed hoist system some time soon, but gave no timeline. Not sure if this is common knowledge to everyone, but I figured I'd put it out there incase its not!


----------



## shiben (Jul 28, 2011)

Grog12 said:


> I'd argue that that statement isn't as true as you think it is...


 
I would agree with Grog here. Honestly, if LDs didnt want it, they probably would not have this "feature" in every whitelight LED product worth the money you spent...


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jul 28, 2011)

epimetheus said:


> I don't think ethernet over powerline is such a great idea when your power source also feeds modern dimmer systems. The chop of the dimmers is not exactly conducive to successful power line carrier.


 
The technology has greatly improved in the past 18 months as has the price point. It's worth investigating. Maybe it's not viable everywhere or only viable in certain situations like a smart R20 module in a Sensor Rack. BTW, I'm also an electrical engineer working in telecom (VOIP) so the suggestion is not just idle speculation.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jul 28, 2011)

Another tidbit about Gio, the integrated touchscreens are rumoured to be multi-touch. The implication is the user interface will start to take advantage of it in coming years. It would be nice to be able to organize the rig using some other paradigm than numbered lists, and break the implicit link between fixture type and screen layout so that channels can be organized by purpose for instance. It would also be nice to select channels by dragging a finger over the screen, or lassoing, scroll by gesture, and stuff like that. I don't expect ETC to take advantage of it in the first release since it's a pretty significant change and maybe a compatibility challenge for the other consoles in the family.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 28, 2011)

sk8rsdad said:


> Another tidbit about Gio, the integrated touchscreens are rumoured to be multi-touch. The implication is the user interface will start to take advantage of it in coming years. It would be nice to be able to organize the rig using some other paradigm than numbered lists, and break the implicit link between fixture type and screen layout so that channels can be organized by purpose for instance. It would also be nice to select channels by dragging a finger over the screen, or lassoing, scroll by gesture, and stuff like that. I don't expect ETC to take advantage of it in the first release since it's a pretty significant change and maybe a compatibility challenge for the other consoles in the family.


 
Sounds like you should investiage the Jands Vista....


----------



## doctrjohn (Jul 28, 2011)

Grog12 said:


> Sounds like you should investiage the Jands Vista....


 
Or an ETC Congo/Jr/Kid. This line gives you the ability to create channel layouts that can resemble your rig, a magic sheet, etc... You can quickly switch between this view or your, more normal/typical, "tombstone" view. You can check out a few examples here.

Best,
John


----------



## chausman (Jul 28, 2011)

sk8rsdad said:


> Another tidbit about Gio, the integrated touchscreens are rumoured to be multi-touch. The implication is the user interface will start to take advantage of it in coming years.


 
Multi-Touch! Handling multiple parameters better then encoders!


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 31, 2011)

All of my photos from CUE are finally up on Flickr. A good chunk of them are from "Fun at the Factory" Tuesday night, where live music and a picnic were held on the front lawn, and inside there were tours, tasty food, and a hallway filled with the history of ETC consoles.



Gio Wooden Model by smoke-test, on Flickr



Gio by smoke-test, on Flickr



Gio by smoke-test, on Flickr



Gio by smoke-test, on Flickr



Gio by smoke-test, on Flickr



Gio by smoke-test, on Flickr



Ion Prototypes by smoke-test, on Flickr



Ion Prototypes by smoke-test, on Flickr

This is the first Ion prototype. At the picnic Tuesday night, David North and Dennis Varian were explaining how this originally ran the Expression software and Dennis actually ran shows on this prototype.




Console Museum by smoke-test, on Flickr



Console History 101 by smoke-test, on Flickr



Console Museum by smoke-test, on Flickr



Fun at the Factory by smoke-test, on Flickr

Check out the Flickr link at the top of this post to view the full set of 60 photos.


----------



## tjrobb (Aug 1, 2011)

About heat - the LED will need to dissipate heat just as much as the Halogens, just not as big a quantity. LED's HATE heat, and will die quickly if too warm (over 40°C, typically, and the life starts to plummet). Although I am not an engineer, they may be able to keep the existing tailcap, if it provides enough dissipation. Would make the LED units blend in better as well.


----------



## tyler.martin (Aug 1, 2011)

It is a pretty cool factory... I bet no other manufacturer uses Glass Gobos on their factory floor for Area Identification... I wish I had more time to explore when I was there in May


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 1, 2011)

One must remember that a large and ever-growing segment is the archtectural market and other long term installation projects. LED's might not be completely ready to fully fill our fickle and demanding theatrical needs, but their long life, low maintenance, low heat and lower power consumption makes them very attractive for many other users, users that will be just peachy with this first gen of S4 LED.


----------



## shiben (Aug 2, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> One must remember that a large and ever-growing segment is the archtectural market and other long term installation projects. LED's might not be completely ready to fully fill our fickle and demanding theatrical needs, but their long life, low maintenance, low heat and lower power consumption makes them very attractive for many other users, users that will be just peachy with this first gen of S4 LED.


 
This is a very good point. Lighting up a painting for 10 hours a day is probably much better accomplished by a LED S4 rather than a conventional on multiple levels. I would imagine museums would love this product...


----------



## druma159 (Aug 2, 2011)

Now that CUE is over, are the PowerPoint that were given out available for download somewhere?


----------



## Ric (Aug 3, 2011)

MNicolai said:


> All of my photos from CUE are finally up on Flickr. Check out the Flickr link at the top of this post to view the full set of 60 photos.



Thanks for the pics !
Great to see a whole heap of people learning Congo, and with a desk in front of them !!

Cheers,
Ric


----------



## ScottT (Aug 16, 2011)

If you are in NYC I believe the ETC Manhattan office is having an open house on 8/30 and 8/31 where you can go hands on with the Gio.

Source - https://twitter.com/#!/YuriyLD/status/103548044246663168


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Aug 17, 2011)

ScottT said:


> If you are in NYC I believe the ETC Manhattan office is having an open house on 8/30 and 8/31 where you can go hands on with the Gio.
> 
> Source - https://twitter.com/#!/YuriyLD/status/103548044246663168


interesting....


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 4, 2012)

So I went to work today to install our dozen new GLP Spot-One fixtures, and my boss mentioned we got something else new too:


----------



## ScottT (Jan 4, 2012)

Pie4Weebl said:


> So I went to work today to install our dozen new GLP Spot-One fixtures, and my boss mentioned we got something else new too:


 
:O. For some reason I thought you were running a MA2?


----------



## chausman (Jan 4, 2012)

ScottT said:


> :O. For some reason I thought you were running a MA2?


 
MA2, Gio, same thing right? Right? Uh...maybe not. 

Very cool. So what do you think of it?


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 4, 2012)

ScottT said:


> :O. For some reason I thought you were running a MA2?


My "real" job has an MA2 I use every now and then, and I had a fullsize 2 in china, perhaps that's what you're thinking of?

Chaus, as far as my feelings on the desk go, I think its my favorite form factor so far for the line, the screens seem a little nicer than the EOS (going from memory on that) and with the way the buttons are laid out you can tell this hardware was developed once the software had matured. 

But for punting shows, I think the ION is a little nicer, especially with how the wings can mount on (ion wings don't "mate" with the GIO, but they can be usb'd in)


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 4, 2012)

Pie4Weebl said:


> So I went to work today to install our dozen new GLP Spot-One fixtures, and my boss mentioned we got something else new too:


Two little fans (one as a "lap" cooler?), a power strip, and five red R30 lamps? Whatever floats your boat, I suppose. 

Are the Spot-One units as good as everyone says?


----------



## meatpopsicle (Jan 4, 2012)

Pie4Weebl;240005[IMG said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/394962_606461569658_66702810_32445601_901285283_n.jpg[/IMG]


 
mmmmm, 2 level wheels!!!!


----------



## zmb (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone heard anything about the LED S4?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Feb 18, 2022)

Why are you necroposting on a 10 year old thread?


----------



## MRW Lights (Feb 18, 2022)

sk8rsdad said:


> Why are you necroposting on a 10 year old thread?



But while we're raising dead posts... Happy 11th? birthday to the GIO! and to think there was a time without a S4LED... Kids these days wouldn't even know what to do with those old tungsten candles!


----------



## TheaterEd (Feb 18, 2022)

Did virtual CUE happen yesterday? Is that it?


----------



## Michael K (Feb 18, 2022)

TheaterEd said:


> Did virtual CUE happen yesterday? Is that it?


It did, I was only able to attend the last three sessions live, but the recordings are up to watch for 90 days for those that couldn't attend any/all live.


----------

